# Nice Hay Farms around Yuma AZ



## downtownjr

Down in Yuma, AZ enjoying the scenery...beautiful hay farms, irrigated ground, nice wheat and beautiful alfalfa fields. Also have some very beautiful desert scenery and sand dunes in the area. I'll post some pictures when I get home. Hope the weather holds out when I return.


----------



## HALLSHAY

Downtown if you get a chance, you should run over to ElCentro and check out a press facility. There are several over there and I could probably make a call and get someone at El Toro to give you a short tour with three Hunterwoods running. They are right off the interstate and easy to find.


----------



## downtownjr

Thanks Tim,

I wish I had been on the computer last night, I would have taken you up on that. I have to go back that way later this fall maybe...I'll try to stop in and visit them. I did get a chance to visit Mark at MARWIN CO  . Mark is a super nice guy and a very talented machinist. I really liked those hay gathering wheels he makes...the quality was superb. I stopped by because guys had talked about his product on the site. He had some nice old Farmalls like me...gave us some other things to talk about. Now that I am getting around more I am learning a bunch about hay making elsewhere in the country and some guys that have great small businesses. Thanks again for the heads up.

Jim


----------



## downtownjr

Here are some of the pictures I promised...I like the hay fields with palm trees in the background. Yuma and the Imperial Valley of California had some great hay. They were also cutting wheat near Yuma and baling straw. It is getting hot there...we hit 112 degrees in the desert one day. I put a couple of pics of the desert in as well.


----------

